# Stock bred paint colt with unusual coloring



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm thinking he is Brown over bay. So brown agouti instead of bay agouti since he has so much black as a baby even the points which are usually buff are pretty dark. Do you have any dry new born pics?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Brown IMO. Bay foals usually do not have a dark topline, and this guy's is pretty extreme. The curls may just be baby coat, you should be able to see if this is a case when he sheds to a summer coat


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Interesting thread. I know very little about baby colors... Just wanted to say he's adorbs!


----------



## gramdee (Sep 25, 2013)

This fella is getting gelded! I am going to try to upload a newborn pic and am up to date pic


----------



## gramdee (Sep 25, 2013)

same colt, a face on view. the sorrel paint is not his dam


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Still think he is brown. As for the curl, it is not evident in his winter coat, so I think it is just a foal thing.

If I were you, I would get that Paint mare checked to see if you are expecting another surprise foal...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Still think he is brown. As for the curl, it is not evident in his winter coat, so I think it is just a foal thing.
> 
> If I were you, I would get that Paint mare checked to see if you are expecting another surprise foal...


Oh gosh, I hope not! That horse has horrid pigeon toes. And a beautiful blue eye.

Quite the odd color in this foal. I think he is also brown, but would love to see a picture when he is shed out this summer.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> Still think he is brown. As for the curl, it is not evident in his winter coat, so I think it is just a foal thing.
> 
> If I were you, I would get that Paint mare checked to see if you are expecting another surprise foal...


It does have a very big belly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Closed for review.


----------

